# assembling the front end



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, i'm finally getting arround to putting the front end together on my 67 lemans. i have the doors installed, and the gaps look good. now i need to know what order to install the rest of the front end to make it as easy as i can. i know i need to install the core support loosely, then i guess fenders then wheelwells, or together as a unit? any help would be great


----------

